# Which type is most likely to be a bit weird when too comfortable with someone.



## TheNamesBond (Jan 30, 2019)

I’m quite odd when I’m too comfortable with someone, I’d start singing or doing some awfully performed dance moves, I will often over share as well, with the occasional humming.:smug:


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

What does it mean to be "too comfortable" with someone.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Why is that weird?


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Weird is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The question is pretty vague and could fit just about anyone, given the right amount of time and conditions. Maybe "P" types, with their non-traditional attitudes, might have a slightly quicker comfort level than non "P" but I'm going to say it has a lot to do with the individual person and how skilled they are at socializing and integrating their general "weirdness" into their repertoire. It also depends on the reactions of others, and whether they (care to) adjust and adapt to the situation at hand. Lots of variables to consider here.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

This question is too vague so I just answered broadly assuming you're wondering which type is the most likely to act kooky and overshare bizarre shit when comfortable.
I selected my own type; ENFP.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

To be honest I have know I dear.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Doesn't everyone get super comfortable with their partner?
I know my ESTJ ex found me _too _comfortable with him but we were mismatched and he had super high standards so I don't think he really counts. 
My relationship with my INTP sometimes feels like we're trying to see who can do the weirdest most grossest thing, sort of testing each others limits with weirdness. I think there was only one thing I was like "dude, too far" to lol whilst he encourages me with my weird and stupid thoughts/ideas.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Eh I have always been a goofball like this at random when in the mood

Not type related overall

But as others said P types maybe more prone
But J types can easily let go in this way too if in the mood 
My mom used to bust out her air guitar


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

infp's!!!


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Types with strong Ne. I've been strange like that, but nothing compared to an ENFP I know.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you see as weird?

Weird for me might be normal for another human being and vice versa.


----------



## ItsSHFN (Feb 5, 2019)

INFJ


----------



## Acrylict3 (Mar 1, 2019)

I love the fact that the majority goes with ENFPs. We start out weird! True it goes downhill after a while, but we start off being slightly odd


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Ne ego types.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

INTJs and ENFPs, eh? Well, I have bad news for some of you about getting to know INTJ/ENFP couples...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP.
Just from my experience, because I am one.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sensational said:


> Eh I have always been a goofball like this at random when in the mood
> 
> Not type related overall
> 
> ...


Your mum sounds fun to be around xD


----------

